#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > درخواست: درخواست درایور گیرنده دیجیتال یو اس بی SNOWA مدل SDVB-900PC

## mohsen_jun_2005

*با سلام خدمت اعضای محترم
دوستان گرامی خواهشمند است در صورت امکان درایور گیرنده دیجیتال SNOWA مدل SDVB-900PC رو اگر موجود دارین قرار بدین..متاسفانه سی دی درایور این دستگاه موجود نیست..درایورهای فرعی نصب میشن ولی جواب نمیدن..
لازم به ذکره که با نرم افزارهای: TotalMedia  و dvbdream تست شد ولی کانالی رو پیدا نکردن..از آنتن مطمئنم.** ریموتش هم عمل نمی کنه...ظاهراً درایور اصلیش باید باشه..خود ویندوز 10 شناسایی می کنه ولی جواب نمیده..درایور ویندوز 7 باشه کافیه.
با تشکر
*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

